# What kind of Serra ?



## burak (Sep 18, 2006)

Please identify this piranha..


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

rhom


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Looks like a rhom to me.


----------



## DeJaVu (Jun 25, 2008)

New big pic.


----------



## DeJaVu (Jun 25, 2008)

İd please


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

It a Rhom.


----------



## 35655 (Feb 18, 2007)

Probably compressus.


----------



## burak (Sep 18, 2006)

New pic.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Its a rhom dude


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

look's like a diamond rhom


----------



## bigman8258 (Aug 23, 2004)

a rhom is a rhom is a rhom! RHOM 100%


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Looks like a compressus to me based on the last pics.


----------



## DeJaVu (Jun 25, 2008)

Frank identified this fish as a rhom in these pictures.


----------



## DeJaVu (Jun 25, 2008)

There's a problem with the hosting that i've added pictures.I will add new pictures again.


----------



## jonah (Aug 15, 2008)

that is identical to mine so if his is a rhom why did people all say mine was compressus


----------



## DeJaVu (Jun 25, 2008)

jonah said:


> that is identical to mine so if his is a rhom why did people all say mine was compressus


I saw your fish's pictures,it looks smaller than my fish.My rhom is 20 cm and it looks different to me.I took identification for this fish from Frank.But always there would be a mistake when we try to identify them from pictures.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

how big is he?


----------

